# NCSoft plant Mounts in Aion



## Vartez (22. August 2009)

Hey,
habe in einem anderen Forum gesehen das NCSoft anscheinend Mounts in Aion plant, die aber anscheinend nicht wie die in WoW funktionieren sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Liv:
> 
> Will there be mounts in Aion? So right now we know we have the ability to fly in certain zones throughout the world and everywhere in the Abyss. So this player wants to know will we have mounts in-game.
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Bexx13 (22. August 2009)

Hoi,

ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, was die mit special meanings meinen...

Das ist so ähnlich wie "damals", als gesagt wurde, dass die Flugzeit begrenzt ist. Da gabs erstmal betretene Gesichter überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nun haben schon viele erlebt, welch ungeheuer spannendes Taktikelement die Flugzeitbegrenzung im PvP hergibt.
Wenn die das nur halb so gut mit den Mounts für das Bodengeplänkel umsetzen - fett!!
Könnte mir das so ähnlich vorstellen wie bei HdR-Conquest, falls das wer kennt. Das hat mir persönlich schwer gebockt!

Bexx


----------



## Geige (22. August 2009)

Hm mit besondere Mechanik meinen sie wars. eine art 
Ponyhof feature indem man sein Mount hegen und Pflegen kann
und als belohnung gibts dann tolle zwischensequenzen indennen dein
Pony/Pferd Herzzereissend wiehert :X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ernst es wäre möglich, dass sie eine Kampfsystem daranbastelln und wenn man auf dem Pferd sitzt hat man
+10% Schaden hat dafür bei jedem zugefügtem schaden eine Chance von 5% vom Pferd geworfen zu
werden und 50% HP zu verlieren!
So könnte ich es mir vorstellen!


----------



## Sin (22. August 2009)

Chocobos, hoffentlich kommen Chocobos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Chocobos, hoffentlich kommen Chocobos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



100% /sign 

Es gibt nichts schöneres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (22. August 2009)

Hmmm ein Hinweis auf kommenden Kampf mit Reittieren? 
Ich hoffe mal ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sofern sie es gut umsetzen!


----------



## Aldaria (22. August 2009)

Naja, vielleicht kann man es auch einfach als Fortbewegungsmittel benützten, man kann ja schliesslich nicht überall fliegen. Jedenfalls war es in der Beta 1.0 so.


----------



## psyger (22. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> 100% /sign
> 
> Es gibt nichts schöneres
> 
> ...




das hab ich mir auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (22. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kann man es auch einfach als Fortbewegungsmittel benützten, man kann ja schliesslich nicht überall fliegen. Jedenfalls war es in der Beta 1.0 so.



Wenn ich des richtig verstanden hab sollen die halt nicht hauptsächlich als Fortbewegungsmittel dienen. Zum Fortbewegen kann man fliegen und gleiten.


----------



## Trish09 (22. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Chocobos, hoffentlich kommen Chocobos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neiiiin bitte nich ich hasse diese vögel XDDD
schon bei wow fand ich die grausam


----------



## blaQmind (22. August 2009)

vote 4 Chocobos 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe auch das damit irgend eine neue PvP möglichkeit kommt


----------



## Sin (22. August 2009)

blaQmind schrieb:


> vote 4 Chocobos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee, chocobos züchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blaue, grüne, Schwarze, Goldene, will sie alle haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (22. August 2009)

Mounts währen spitze!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal ob man darauf kämpfen kann oder nicht, obwohl es schon nice währe ^^


----------



## Syniera (22. August 2009)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine vermisst, mir reicht bisher das gleiten und das bisschen laufen das ich bis LvL 25 erlebt habe. Bin nur froh, wenn sie wirklich keine herkömmlichen Mounts einführen. Im Moment interagiert man ja noch etwas mit seiner Umgebung, während man so daher rennt, und schaut, wo der nächst höhere Hügel oder Felsvorsprung ist und trabt da nicht zu 100% stur durch.
Was das Pvp angeht, naja, kann dafür vielleicht auch ein bisschen zu wenig Phantasie aufbringen, um mir das schmackhaft vorstellen zu können. Auf einem Pferdchen sein Schwertchen schwingen?.....ööhhhhm..nöööö..ich hoffe nicht. Außer die Mounts würden eventuell mitangreifen und ein jedes hat spezielle Attacken....grübel....stell ich mir auch irgendwie komisch vor.
Naja, einfach mal abwarten. Falls es wirklich welche geben sollte, irgendwann, dann vertrau ich mal darauf, dass NC Soft das schon stimmtig einfügen wird. 
Aber einen wirklichen Bedarf seh ich für mich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Danf (22. August 2009)

vote 4 richtig dicke fette mammuts die 5 Personen mitnehmen können und den halben Screen einnehmen.

/sign Syniera, mit dem fliegen/gleiten kommt man eig. schon weit udnw enn man ma durch ne hölle laufen muss.. na und?


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (22. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> mammuts die 5 Personen mitnehmen können und den halben Screen einnehmen.


 falsches game aion ist nicht wow


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Ich glaube Reittiere in Aion wären Klasse.

Der Grund für mich ist, man kann zwar Fliegen aber das nur eine Bestimmte Zeit und da sie die Charakter Gestalltung Einmalig hinbekommen haben würden Reittiere einfach Prächtig aussehen.
Außerdem Fliegen gut und schön aber ich will Laufen Springen Fliegen und Reiten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ps: Entschuldigt, ich möchte gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> falsches game aion ist nicht wow



Ironie?


----------



## Perkone (22. August 2009)

Wenns welche gibt, dann bitte keine aufgeplusterten chocobos. Nich, dass ich was gegen die hab, die sehn eh klasse aus, nur kenn ich die schon aus WoW als Nachahmung und -> Schlimm.


----------



## Danf (22. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ironie?



this!


----------



## Thunderphönix (22. August 2009)

Würds auch begrüßen wenn es Mounts in Aion geben würde,allerdings sollten es net unbedingt Chocobos oder ähnliches sein,weil die gehören nunmal zu Final Fantasy und net zu Aion.
Außerdem kann man net überall fliegen,und dieses ''gleiten'' war bestimmt auch net dazu gedacht damit dauerhaft zu fliegen,sondern wenn man von nem Berg oder so fällt sich noch damit retten kann....
Dies hat halt den positiven Effekt das man bei einer Fällung ''gleiten'' kann und somit etwas schneller voran kommt.


----------



## Syniera (22. August 2009)

Dass man überall fliegen kann, hat hier überhaupt keiner behauptet und ich und mein Kollege, wir sind sehr viel geglitten und nicht nur um unseren Popo zu retten. Da sag ich nur gewusst wie ^^
Naja, aber ich will hier ja keinem meine Meinung aufdrücken. Es ist halt total unterschiedlich, der eine möchte "zack zack" von A nach B, der andere schaut sich lieber das Spiel gemütlicher an.


----------



## Magmion (22. August 2009)

ich will nen chopper


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> ich will nen chopper



Dann warte mal fleißig auf "Werner voll Oilline"


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Wenn ich des richtig verstanden hab sollen die halt nicht hauptsächlich als Fortbewegungsmittel dienen. Zum Fortbewegen kann man fliegen und gleiten.




mounts wären nicht schlecht in aion da mann sonst zu viel und zu krasse laufwegen hat.. mann kann ja nicht überall fliegen,zb in der hauptstadt kann  mann nicht fliegen und mann muss laufen und die stadt ist nicht gerade klein


----------



## Magmion (22. August 2009)

wie kann man in aion eigentlich seine skillleiste sperren ? 
hab bei der beta immer mein skills aus der liste geworfen ?


----------



## Lintflas (22. August 2009)

Ich denke mal daß sie mit den Mounts den berittenen Kampf einführen werden. Was soll ein Mount sonst für spezielle Fähigkeiten haben?
Außerdem müssten sie dafür nicht mehr allzu viel an der Engine herumdoktoren, da es dieselbe Mechanik ist, wie der Kampf während
des Fluges.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> mounts wären nicht schlecht in aion da mann sonst zu viel und zu krasse laufwegen hat.. mann kann ja nicht überall fliegen,zb in der hauptstadt kann  mann nicht fliegen und mann muss laufen und die stadt ist nicht gerade klein



In der Stadt gibt es Teleporter. Sonst stört mich das laufen weniger. Ich möchte auch keine Mounts haben die nur zur Fortbewegung dienen.


----------



## mib2000 (22. August 2009)

Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte wäre eine Art kriegsschiff wie die balaur haben =D

Vl sogar als Legionshaus fungierend...
Vl auch ne art fliegender hangar wo du in ne kapsel gelegt und abgeschossen wirsd =D damit des sich in der luft bewegen kann gibts vl öffnungen für die eigenen flügel...
Diese kapseln könnten mit irgendwelchen Kristallen ausstaffiert sein die die flugzeit weit erhöhen =D
hätte meiner meinung was...


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Ich hätte nichts gegen Mounts, werde ihnen zwar nicht nachheulen wenn sie nicht kommen, mich aber auch nicht beschweren wenn sie wirklich nur als Reitviecher kommen. Berittene Kämpfe wären aber mal ne Idee, oder eben als kurzzeitiges Transportmittel für mehr Taktik.


----------



## Dormamu (22. August 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht wie weit die Wege bei Aion sind deshalb würd ich sagen zu prinzipiel ja zu mounts. Hab heute auf der Games Com mal kurz in Aion geschaut und immerhin muss man für jeden Teleport Geld ausgeben ich weiß zwar nicht wie viel geld man in Aion hat aber auf Dauer sah es schon etwas nervig aus aber wie gesagt ich weiß es nicht.

Entweder sie machen nur Bodengebunde Mounts oder Pferde mit Flügel*hust*


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Entweder sie machen nur Bodengebunde Mounts oder Pferde mit Flügel*hust*


Genau, ich schlage deshalb "Pegasus" vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Genau, ich schlage deshalb "Pegasus" vor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine fliegende Kuh?

Ähm, naja, also auf so Pegasusverschnitte verzichte ich dann doch freiwillig, Mounts ja, aber bitte nur zu Land  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Seymour09 (22. August 2009)

Die Wege in Aion ( wie ich sie in den Betas kennenlernen durfte ) sind u.U. schon etwas länger.
Daher hätte ich prinzipiell auch nichts gegen Mounts, die man zu Transportzwecken gebrauchen kann...
Wird es sowas nicht geben -> auch gut, ich kann damit leben zu laufen ^^
Ich sehen schon meinen Char vor mir, wie er sich abends seine Blasen unter den Füßen verbindet ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. August 2009)

Die kommen haben wir gehört ist schon ne sichere sache.
Von daher : HER DAMIT!!

Wir freuen und echt drauf..


----------



## PC-Flo (22. August 2009)

Weiß man schon, dass es sich SICHER um Reittiere, die am Boden gebunden sind, handelt? 
Mal davon abgesehen ob man mit ihnen kämpfen kann oder nicht, aber fliegende Mounts würden die Flügel kaputt machen...

Reittiere am Boden fände ich echt klasse evtl. kann man die auch selber gestalten... das währe fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (22. August 2009)

Mounts?? hmm gerne immer her damit,  dass Schweinchen um ne ruhige Kugel im Wald zu schieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dieses Geschoss wenns mal in PvP brenzlig wird um abzuhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Die kommen haben wir gehört ist schon ne sichere sache.
> Von daher : HER DAMIT!!
> 
> Wir freuen und echt drauf..



Leider nicht daran gedacht Amboss solch eine Frage zu stellen. Allerdings hoffe ich, dass es etwas besonderes wird. Bei dem neuen Addon von Age of Conanen z.B. zieht man sich sein Kätzchen selbst auf und entschidet dann ob es ein Mount oder Kampfgefährte wird


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Keine fliegende Kuh?
> 
> Ähm, naja, also auf so Pegasusverschnitte verzichte ich dann doch freiwillig, Mounts ja, aber bitte nur zu Land
> 
> ...


Natürlich würde ich eine fliegende Kuh bevorzugen. Mein Wunsch nach Pegasus ist natürlich ironisch gemeint, wie man an dem Smilie erkennen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Die kommen haben wir gehört ist schon ne sichere sache.
> Von daher : HER DAMIT!!
> 
> Wir freuen und echt drauf..


Glaub ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodybone (22. August 2009)

also ich habe aion noch nicht gespielt weiß also nicht ganz wie lang die wege sind aber ich denke mal mounts sind keine schlechte idee wer nicht reiten will weil er sich die umgebung ansehen möchte muss ja dann nicht aber ich glaube gerade wenn man das höchstlvl erreicht hat lernt man die gebiete und kann sie irgendwann auswendig ...da will man halt nicht mehr gucken sondern vorwärts kommen mir aber auch egal wenn es keine gibt ich spiel aion auf jeden fall


----------



## Dormamu (22. August 2009)

Jow so einen eigenen Gefährten auszubilden wäre echt nice.
Man könte es ja auch so machen das man nur in den Gebieten wo man nicht fliegen kann seine Mounts benutzt um schneller von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Jow so einen eigenen Gefährten auszubilden wäre echt nice.
> Man könte es ja auch so machen das man nur in den Gebieten wo man nicht fliegen kann seine Mounts benutzt um schneller von A nach B zu kommen.



Nene also zur Fortbewegung only sollen sie ja auch nicht dienen. Dann wären sie ja nichts besonderes. Man muss schon irgendwas spezieles mit ihnen machen können.


----------



## Tamîkus (22. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Jow so einen eigenen Gefährten auszubilden wäre echt nice.
> Man könte es ja auch so machen das man nur in den Gebieten wo man nicht fliegen kann seine Mounts benutzt um schneller von A nach B zu kommen.



ist ne gute idee am besten noch so fraktionsspezielle mounts für elyos son weis strahlendes pferd und Asmodier so düster mit düsterer metallrüstung UND  nen nieten halsband  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormamu (22. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nene also zur Fortbewegung only sollen sie ja auch nicht dienen. Dann wären sie ja nichts besonderes. Man muss schon irgendwas spezieles mit ihnen machen können.





Geige schrieb:


> Hm mit besondere Mechanik meinen sie wars. eine art
> Ponyhof feature indem man sein Mount hegen und Pflegen kann
> und als belohnung gibts dann tolle zwischensequenzen indennen dein
> Pony/Pferd Herzzereissend wiehert :X
> ...


Sowas wäre nice.

PS: @Brain (Kizna) wie sieht es mit unserer Weltherrschaft aus??


----------



## Collectorlegend (22. August 2009)

wenn mounts kommen dann sollte sie bitte instant beschwörbar sein, wie die Flügel.Stelle mir das Lustig vor im PVP;man kämpft in der Luft,Flugzeit fast erloschen,man gleitetet auf den Boden,Mount raus und hilft nem anderem Spieler der etwas weiter weg ist.Man könnte auch einführen wie bei den Titel bestimmte Bonis zubekommen je nach dem was man für ein Mount hat.Allerdings wär ich dafür das man manche Sprüche bzw Attacken nicht auf dem Mount ausführen kann.


----------



## mvposse (22. August 2009)

ud alle sagten das ist viel besser als WOW und jetzt haben sie auch welche hrhr ich liebe Aion


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Die Weltherrschaft ohja *bösartige lache*

Also, wir schleusen einen Agenten in den Ponyhof. Dann, wenn sich nun jeder diese neuartigen Pferde kaufen will, werden sie bereits von unseren Saboteur für unsere Zwecke eingeritten sein. Sobald nun der Reiter sein Pferd besteigen will (ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt) wird er mittels Gedankenkontrolle gefügig gemacht. Als letzten und Finalen Schritt schicken wir sämtliche Aion Spieler in das WoW Forum und sorgen so für den dritten Forenweltkrieg. Das was danach am Ende übrig bleibt versammeln wir unter unserer Fahne und regieren eine neue Welt!


----------



## Tamîkus (22. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Die Weltherrschaft ohja *bösartige lache*
> 
> Also, wir schleusen einen Agenten in den Ponyhof. Dann, wenn sich nun jeder diese neuartigen Pferde kaufen will, werden sie bereits von unseren Saboteur für unsere Zwecke eingeritten sein. Sobald nun der Reiter sein Pferd besteigen will (ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt) wird er mittels Gedankenkontrolle gefügig gemacht. Als letzten und Finalen Schritt schicken wir sämtliche Aion Spieler in das WoW Forum und sorgen so für den dritten Forenweltkrieg. Das was danach am Ende übrig bleibt versammeln wir unter unserer Fahne und regieren eine neue Welt!




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissler (22. August 2009)

Ich würds einerseits klasse finde aber Berittener Kampf ist schwer zu balancen ^^

Ich meine ich fänds schon klasse als Ranger einfach aufsitzen und dann vom wesentlisch schnelleren Mount aus kitten und im PvP einfach schneller flüchten xD Aber ob die gegner das so toll finden gekitet zu werden weil man vom Reittier aus die mit Pfeilen zubombadiert und die nicht an einem rankommen >.< Ich weiß ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stimme aber zu manche laufwege sind einfach viel zu lang aber ich laufe sie trotzdem gerne, weil es oftmals wunderschöne gebiete sind ^.^ In manchen wechsle ich sogar auf gehen nur um die tolle Musik + Gebiet zu genießen. Ich kann auch ohne leben


----------



## Vartez (23. August 2009)

Cool wäre, wenn man wie schon gesagt damit im PvP kämpfen könnte aber das wenn man angegriffen wird sich das Pferd oder sonst was erschreckt und abhaut ^^


----------



## Oglokk (23. August 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> mounts wären nicht schlecht in aion da mann sonst zu viel und zu krasse laufwegen hat.. mann kann ja nicht überall fliegen,zb in der hauptstadt kann  mann nicht fliegen und mann muss laufen und die stadt ist nicht gerade klein



warum stellst dir nicht gleich nen Bob ein der auf deinem keyvoard die tasten drückst damit du weiter auf dem sofa liegen kannst chips essen.also mal ganz im ernst.wenn ich jetzt hier schon wieder diese Heulsusen con WOW höre.Ich will dies ich will das.

Ich hoffe nur nicht das NCSoft auch so blöd ist wie Blizzard und sich das spiel kaputtmachen lassen.

Bitte Bitte kein Fliegen.So wie es ist reicht es und wer das nicht mag soll WoW spielen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (23. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen Mounts, werde ihnen zwar nicht nachheulen wenn sie nicht kommen, mich aber auch nicht beschweren wenn sie wirklich nur als Reitviecher kommen. Berittene Kämpfe wären aber mal ne Idee, oder eben als kurzzeitiges Transportmittel für mehr Taktik.





Berittene Kämpfe = AoC

Luftkämpfe = AION

ich glaube nicht das es berittene kämpfe geben wird.damit würde sich NCSoft die ganze Arbeit zunichte machen die sie sich gemacht haben und könnten das spiel gleich in den müll werfen.Das Spiel hat Seinen PvP Schwerpunkt nunmal inner Luft oder hängt an deinem chars popo nen pferd? ^^

Und wenn es kommen würde wäre genau dann wieder der zeitpunkt AION auf Wiedersehen zu sagen und weiterzuziehen.Denn nen zweites WoW muss ich mir wirklich nicht nochmal antun.WoW Ist das beste Beispiel ein Game kaputtzupatchen anstatt es besser zu machen.Es sind schon laaange keine 11 Mio Spieler mehr und es werden noch weniger.


----------



## Oglokk (23. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wie weit die Wege bei Aion sind deshalb würd ich sagen zu prinzipiel ja zu mounts. Hab heute auf der Games Com mal kurz in Aion geschaut und immerhin muss man für jeden Teleport Geld ausgeben ich weiß zwar nicht wie viel geld man in Aion hat aber auf Dauer sah es schon etwas nervig aus aber wie gesagt ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> Entweder sie machen nur Bodengebunde Mounts oder Pferde mit Flügel*hust*






Kurze Erklärung.

Das man fürs Teleporten Geld ausgibt nennt man in MMORPG Kreisen einen Moneysink.


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Ich will MOUNTS!!!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Der darf hier immernoch randalieren?^^


----------



## Ciclon (23. August 2009)

also ich hab kein problem damit mit meinem Char lange durch die gegend zu latschen, dafür ist die welt ja so schön. Wenn Mounts kommen n1 wenn nicht auch gut. Housing im Sanctum fänd ich besser, aber ich bin eben fan von solchen sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

Yay, Pegasus inc. *hust*


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Ma ganz im Ernst...wofür?!?!Man kann gleiten....das reicht doch vollkommen....kommst schnell vorran und gut ist...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. August 2009)

ich will nicht 1000sende mounts in Aion von denen eins beschissener aussieht als das andere wie es in worldofcrapcraft der fall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Laxera (23. August 2009)

naja zu mounts in Aion:

1. Ich fände sie cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -- cool währe ja noch wenn sie fliegen könnten (natürlich ohne kämpfen und man halt verwundbar - für pvp-gegner - währe wenn man das reittiert nutzt)
2. Irgendwie fände ich es besser, wenn man sich Verwandeln könnte (keine mounts, dafür ne art "Reisegestalt" die man auch verbessern kann und verändern (vom aussehen her) kann. man sollte in dieser form nicht kämpfen können (nicht mal so ein bischen, wie der dudu in wow, der ja immer noch autoschlagen kann soweit ich weiß) und evtl. sollte sie auch (später) fliegen können (nat. wieder ohne kämpfen - ausserdem sollte die rüssi voll sinken sodass der einsatz im PVP tödlich ist))

mfg LAX
ps: aber auch so (ohne das alles) währen mounts cool (vor allem für bewegung in städten und no fly zones 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. August 2009)

NcSoft macht das was die masse der spieler will.
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.
Das müsste doch jeder toll finden.


----------



## dacarl (24. August 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich schon mit Gleit- und richtiger Flugfunktion sehr zufrieden. Fürs PvP fände ich Mounts aber auch ganz interessant. Da müsste es aber tatsächlich Einschränkungen von Char Fähigkeiten geben, damit die Balance irgendwie erhalten bleibt. Aber wer weiss was NC-Soft da noch auf Lager hat, immerhin geht das ja erst richtig los mit Aion. Vielleicht kann man ja auch ne Unterschriftenliste starten:-)


----------



## Aason (24. August 2009)

Würden nicht verschiedene epische Flügel reichen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (24. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> NcSoft macht das was die masse der spieler will.
> Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.
> Das müsste doch jeder toll finden.



jo ich hoffe das bleibt auch so das sich ncsoft so um die community bemüht^^, aber um mal auf die mounts zurück zu kommen mir hätte das fliegen allein auch schon gereicht das ist ja schon echt geil!


----------



## arenasturm (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Chocobos, hoffentlich kommen Chocobos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legitor (24. August 2009)

Bräuchte Mounts auch nicht unbedingt,..
aber was nett wäre, wenn se kommen, wäre wenn man sich seine mounts einfangen könne und dann bendigen müsse und je nachdem wie lang man sein mount hat, es gewisse spezials bekommt,.. (z.b es opfert sich für einen oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Freewalker (24. August 2009)

Legitor schrieb:


> Bräuchte Mounts auch nicht unbedingt,..
> aber was nett wäre, wenn se kommen, wäre wenn man sich seine mounts einfangen könne und dann bendigen müsse und je nachdem wie lang man sein mount hat, es gewisse spezials bekommt,.. (z.b es opfert sich für einen oder so ähnlich)


Genau oder es am Anfang so stur ist das es bei Fluchten einfach stehen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legitor (24. August 2009)

auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> neiiiin bitte nich ich hasse diese vögel XDDD
> schon bei wow fand ich die grausam



Falkenschreiter =|= Chocobos!

Ich will den dunklen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Wenn mein Templar wie damals bei RO mit nem Peco rumlaufen kann bin ich au dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Falkenschreiter =|= Chocobos!
> 
> Ich will den dunklen
> 
> ...



Mir egal welches, ich will irgend eins. Sie aufzuziehen und zu knudeln wuhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Wie knudeln...die sollen meine Gegner zerfleischen nicht mit ihnen um die wette kuscheln..^^


----------



## Freewalker (24. August 2009)

Ich wäre ja für mutierte Shugos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (24. August 2009)

ich wär für haustier wie katze hund und so fantasy pets wie zb ein baby balaur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

GLaube nen Baby-Balaur wirste eher bei den Tauren Paladinen finden als in Aion ;D


----------



## Tamîkus (24. August 2009)

ich glaub das gibts dort scho sogar hab auch nen mini diablo gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxhy (24. August 2009)

Hoffentlich kommt die überirdische Schüssel mit Extra Spezial Laser Schussfunktion und Turbo Speed auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit!
Naja ok , .. mit nem neuen Panzer wär ich auch zufrieden...

Die Chocobos - Falkenschreiter, so nenn ich sie mal *duck -  sehn putzig aus , ich denke die machen sich gut aufm neuen TFT meines
hoffentlich bald neuen Pcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

mfg


----------



## Belphega (24. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Mir egal welches, ich will irgend eins. Sie aufzuziehen und zu knudeln wuhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz ehrlich - weißt du was für dich gut wär? ;}
Hol dir nen Nintendo DS! Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren einen für den Urlaub in Schweden gekauft.

3 Final Fantasys
1 Kingdom Hearts (GBA)

und für dich ->

Chocobo Tales! Ein Spiel, in dem du als Chocobo-Kampfküken durch die Welt rennst und deine Welt rettest (: Knuffigkeitsfaktor 10/10, total gute Story, tolle Grafik, super Filmsequenzen, mit- und herzzerreißende Dialoge und das zu nem Preis von 9,99EUR.

Es mag kindisch klingen - aber für nen Final Fantasy Chocobofan ises klasse ;}
Ich bin normalerweise ne recht ernste "erwachsene" 20jährige, aber das Spiel war schon klasse ;}




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein^^


----------



## Dormamu (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein^^


doch auf zum Nächsten Geschäft und kaufen =)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Nee nee habe atm Suikoden 2 am start das reicht vollkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antariel (25. August 2009)

Hm Mounts wären wirklich gut aber vielleicht etwas anders als in andren Game´s.

Mal die Fantasy schweifen lasse:

Eventuell könnten einige Mob´s sagen wir mal die Wölfe die´s in Aion gibt Nachwuchs haben den man sich fangen kann oder zB. die Frillnecks, diese Echsen da ,haben doch auch in nem Gebiet schon Eier gelegt in Nestern. So eins müsste man sich besorgen können und jenes Ei dann zu schlüpfen bringen. Den jungen Frillneck oder Wolfswelpe dann im Verlauf des Games großziehen können so a la Nahrung besorgen durch jagen, füttern etc. und später wenns ausgewachsen ist zu nem Reittier ausbilden lassen. Wie grobgesagt nen Tamagotchi in Aion. 

Sowas könnte man mit allen tierischen Mob´s machen. Und jeder der sich dann darum bemüht sein Tier großzuziehen hat dann später auchn Reittier. Jedes Tier hätte eventuell andere Eigenschaften und jeder Spieler würde mit nem anderen Mount rumlaufen.

Wäre meine Idee dazu.

Mfg.


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Beiträge so durchlese muss ich irgendwie an Barbies bunten Ponnyhof denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ne, die Idee mit dem Aufziehen gab es schon öfters und sie wurde immer dankend angenommen, warum soll man es also nicht auch in Aion probieren?


----------



## LouisVanGeest (25. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> 100% /sign
> 
> Es gibt nichts schöneres
> 
> ...




JOW Chocobos FTW

und dann noch  die lustige musik immer dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die hier xD >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sauEeHkva9w


----------



## Tonkra (25. August 2009)

Und housing wurde auch bestätigt, dass sie daran evtl. arbeiten werden.. zumindest in dem twitter video.

was habt ihr mit chocobos? dann müsst ihr ende nächsten jahres iwann FinalFantasy XIV spielen^ in FFXI hatte ich auch nen choco ;X


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Naja, Chokobos sind einer der bekanntesten Fantasy Reittiere überhaupt. Vondaher auch nicht verwunderlich, dass sie jeder mag.


----------



## Ciclon (25. August 2009)

Natürlich, selten so zartes Fleisch gegessen Kizna nur leider ist das kochen eine qual... morgen gibts wieder hühnchen...


----------



## Tamîkus (25. August 2009)

wär für classen mounts jede klasse sein eigenes mega style mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Ich kannte Chokobos bisher nicht, weder gesehn noch gehört, sind aber nicht mein Geschmack, mag kein Federvieh, außer gerupft aufm Teller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Krass, es gibt Leute die keine Chocobos kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaub die Mounts werden ein Unterhaltungsfeature, wie das Housing.
Wär auf jedenfall lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (26. August 2009)

Nochmal ich ^^ - wiederhole hier nur einen meiner posts im aion-forum.com - als diskussions beteiligung meinerseits und als hinweis vll auch mal in dem Forum vorbei zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Flug-) Mounts und Verwandlungen in Aion.

Ich weiß das jetzt viele schreien werden: BLASPHEMIE! das gibt es in dem anderen "großen und bösen" online game (WOW) schon und Aion braucht das nicht....sicher haben diese Personen zum Teil recht.

Aber:

a) ist fliegen (ohne mounts/verwandlung) im kampf möglich (was das andere - ausser um weg zu laufen/fliegen - nicht sein sollte)

b) ist das fliegen (und auch das gleiten) zeitbegrenzt, was einem nicht hilft, wenn man schnell ein paar (also mehrere) zonen durchqueren will oder aber sich im inneren einer hauptstadt bewegen will (die ja doch - was ich übrigens sehr cool finde - sehr große und oppulent sind) - sicher man kann sich ne treppe/schiefe ebene suchen und gleiten, aber nach einiger zeit ist auch das vorbei (und es gibt ecken da geht das nicht wirklich)

Lösungsvorschlag (von mir ^^):

Mounts eben (wobei das nicht unbedingt tiere sein müssen - sondern vll zum bewegen am boden und in der luft so eine art schwebescheibe (aus magischer energie - eine DAEVA sollte wohl ein wenig magie übrig haben um schnell vorran zu kommen) - damit könnte man auch erklären warum man damit nicht kämpfen kann (die DAEVA - so mächtig er/sie auch ist kann sich nicht darauf konzentrieren die scheibe aufrecht zu halten und zugleich zu zu schlagen bzw. einen angriff auszuführen)

Noch eine weiter art der Lösung währe: Verwandlungen aller art (nicht 100000 stück aber ein paar verschiedene halt - für exotische könnte man schwierige quests (auch im abyss oder in instanzen) einführen) wobei man hier den weg über die konzentration beim kämpfen auch gehen könnte oder eben einfach sagen könnte das man im verwandelten zustand z.B. nicht casten kann

mfg LAX


----------



## Kizna (26. August 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> Natürlich, selten so zartes Fleisch gegessen Kizna nur leider ist das kochen eine qual... morgen gibts wieder hühnchen...



Ich rupf dich gleich Ciclon und mache mir dann einen schönen Hackbraten! Chokobos essen ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic: Irgendwie freunde ich mich immer mehr und mehr mit der Idee an, sein mount selbst hoch zu ziehen. Vll. als Teil des Housing System, vll. auch extern. Was ich von den Verwandlungen halten soll ... naja. Ich kann mich schon nicht mit den Verwandlungen meines Ranger anfreunden. Als Gott ähnliches Wesen solte man schon etwas erhabener voran kommen.


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich kannte Chokobos bisher nicht, weder gesehn noch gehört, sind aber nicht mein Geschmack, mag kein Federvieh, außer gerupft aufm Teller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dich sollte man Teeren und Federn...


----------



## 619power (26. August 2009)

Also wenn es Mounts geben wird, will ich nen Ravenlord haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn man sich ein reittier aufziehen kann, zieh ich mir ein kleines spielzeugauto groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber ma ehrlich, also das mit dem Reittier aufziehen hört sich schon klasse an, nur finde ich, sollte man die Eier/Jungtiere nicht zu leicht bekommen und exotische sachen sollte es da auch geben, die nur sehr schwer zu bekommen sind. Das wär schon echt genial


----------



## Pitchpaw (26. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich kannte Chokobos bisher nicht, weder gesehn noch gehört, sind aber nicht mein Geschmack, mag kein Federvieh, außer gerupft aufm Teller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



made my day^^

wenn man dann auf sei einem tierchen zum BBQ reitet muss man nurnoch marinade mitnehmen und der verdauungsspaziergang heimwärts ist eh gesünder als sich tragen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

